# Camskill Tyres-still the cheapest for tyres?



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Doing my home work for tyres.
Is Camskill still the best for Gtr 35 tyres at £335 delivered for the fronts?

Please pm me if there is a cheaper supplier-thanks:wavey:


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Got my Toyo's from them, great service and super cheap with discount.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

robsm said:


> Got my Toyo's from them, great service and super cheap with discount.




Could you give me an idea on the price mate?


----------



## Vigilante102 (Nov 8, 2010)

Interested in this too...


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Vigilante102 said:


> Interested in this too...


We have a long wait mate:chuckle:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Try tyres online.net ?


----------



## supersonicuk (Nov 28, 2011)

Have been researching tyres recently so here's the prices from som tyres I've found

Camskill

Toyos are £1446 if you use tomotemp1 as the promotional code

Michelin pilot super sports
255/35/20
285/30/20

£1054

Bridestones
£1468

Event tyres fully fitted
Michelin pilot super sports
275/35/20
295/30/20
£1360.06

Nhpc Oxford

Dunlop sport Maxx 600

£2585 fitted !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!O

I notice litchfields use lower profile tyres to stop sidewall flex with the Michelin pilot super sports

Hope this helps

Tim


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

lol when you search "camskill" on google

Cheaper Than Camskill - Dont Pay for Your Tyres Upfront.
Tyres & Cheap Tyres | Order Your Tyres Online with TyreSavings.com
Pay at Your Local Fitting Centre!

go see if its true?


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

mytyres?

black circle?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

supersonicuk said:


> Have been researching tyres recently so here's the prices from som tyres I've found
> 
> Camskill
> 
> ...




Good job Tim:smokin:


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

As Tim said above, use toyotemp1 code for the toyo's.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

how come the super sports are so cheap?


----------



## Jakdaw (Mar 29, 2010)

supersonicuk said:


> Michelin pilot super sports
> 255/35/20
> 285/30/20


You're changing the profile but not the width (Litchfield increased the width too)? So your rolling radius will be reduced... sure you want to do that? Can you adjust the speedo to compensate?

Or does a small % not make much difference?


----------



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)

Bridgestone and Dunlops are run flat. Toyo and Super sport are non run flat hence cheaper option.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

supersonicuk said:


> Have been researching tyres recently so here's the prices from som tyres I've found
> 
> Camskill
> 
> ...


Where did you see the OEM MPSS on Camskill? I can't find them and they're not due here until July.
I would recommend wider than 255 on the front if going MPSS anyway so contact Iain.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Seems like the tyres prices are becoming better now then?? Making 35 ownership even more possible for me slowly


----------



## Jakdaw (Mar 29, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> Where did you see the OEM MPSS on Camskill? I can't find them and they're not due here until July.
> I would recommend wider than 255 on the front if going MPSS anyway so contact Iain.


He didn't - he's picked reduced profile but OEM width....


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Jakdaw said:


> He didn't - he's picked reduced profile but OEM width....


Ah, good spot. I would not bother with those sizes. Would look very short in the wheelarches.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I thought that price for the MPSS looked a little bit too good considering what Iain is selling them for. That explains it.


----------



## supersonicuk (Nov 28, 2011)

Reduced price was reduced size because they don't have stock sizes yet and because some have been using lower profile to allow for less stiff sidewall. Litchfields quote was for oversized tyres I believe 275/30 and 305/30 again lower profile to remove sidewall flex.

As you may have guessed I have become somewhat obsessed with tyres following quote from Nhpc oxford


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

Oponeo have the rear Bridgestones ever so slightly cheaper then Camskill. Since I am in the market for two of these I have submitted a pricebeater to Camskill to see what they come back with.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Great research Tim :bowdown1: This thread is well and truly saved on my bookmarks :chuckle:


----------



## supersonicuk (Nov 28, 2011)

have found some more tyres (sad I know) but here are some suggestions that the guys on Nagrtoc have been using:

Michelin pilot supersports:
275/30/20
305/30/20 fully fitted £1501.40 tyres online @ mytyres.co.uk: tyre dealer for cheap passenger, summer, winter tyres

285/30/20
295/30/20 fully fitted £1397.84 Cheap Tyres Online | Professional Mobile Tyre Fitting | Event Tyres

Bridgestones
255/40/20
285/35/20 fully fitted £1543.20 tyres online @ mytyres.co.uk: tyre dealer for cheap passenger, summer, winter tyres

Bridgestones
255/40/20
285/40/20 Cheap Car Tyres Online » FREE DELIVERY » Oponeo.co.uk £1490

Michelin pilot supersports
275/35/20
295/35/20 Cheap Car Tyres Online » FREE DELIVERY » Oponeo.co.uk £1288
275/30/20
295/30/20 Cheap Car Tyres Online » FREE DELIVERY » Oponeo.co.uk £1348

I have taken all these sizes from assorted threads boring i know but............


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

My only concern is when not using a runflat tyre and you get a flat as you have no spare wheel and no jack so your in the hands of the AA!


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

supersonicuk said:


> have found some more tyres (sad I know) but here are some suggestions that the guys on Nagrtoc have been using:
> 
> Michelin pilot supersports:
> 275/30/20
> ...


Wouldn't this combo give issues with rolling radius? Same aspect ratio but 30mm width difference?


----------

